# How to get fuel out of a tank?



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Glancing through a local paper today, I found 2 ~ 275 gallon fuel oil tanks each 1/2 full with fuel oil for $125.00...... :dance: ...... Now of course we've got to get this oil out of the 2 tanks...... DH went to a local hardware store and tried 2 diffrent pumps (I wasn't there, so not quite sure exactly what they were; but he did tell them what he was needing them for)..... they burnt up pretty quick..... then hardware store owner was gracious enough to take them back for a full refund..... But we are left facing the issue of how to get this fuel oil out of these tanks..... We are heading back Sunday morning, so we've got to figuare out something before then...... 

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't the tanks have drain plugs on the bottom?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, it used to be when I had a van, someone would cut my garden hose into a smaller peice, and suck it out of my gas tank. Finially had to get a locking gas cap. Buggers. Maybe you could try that. :shrug:


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

Why remove the oil? Take it with you. Probably weighs around 1000 - 1250 lbs... get someone with a larger tractor to load them on a trailer for you. For the cost of heating oil I would think you would want to keep it?


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

When I moved a fuel oil tank for my mobile home quite a few years ago, we used one of those little pumps that are powered by a drill. We used two pieces of old garden hose and one drill. Took a while but it worked well.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

MWG said:


> Why remove the oil? Take it with you. Probably weighs around 1000 - 1250 lbs... get someone with a larger tractor to load them on a trailer for you. For the cost of heating oil I would think you would want to keep it?



We are trying to keep the fuel oil..... that's the whole purpose of trying to get it out of the tanks..... There is no way to move the tanks with the fuel in them, they are in a basement...... We purchased the tanks and the oil...... Just trying to find an "easy" way to get it out......


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

MWG said:


> Why remove the oil? Take it with you. Probably weighs around 1000 - 1250 lbs... get someone with a larger tractor to load them on a trailer for you. For the cost of heating oil I would think you would want to keep it?



We are trying to keep the fuel oil..... that's the whole purpose of trying to get it out of the tanks..... There is no way to move the tanks with the fuel in them, they are in a basement...... We purchased the tanks and the oil...... Just trying to find an "easy" way to get it out......


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

OK I'm not sure what happened, but it seems my post appears twice here..... Not sure what I did..... LOL!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

There are several pumps designed to pump diesel/fuel oil out there but they are a little pricey. If you don't have any reason to buy one I'd try a rental place. If that didn't work I'd call the local fuel oil company and ask if they would be willing to do it for you.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Use a 5 galn bucket to transfer the fuel from one tank to the other. Put the empty tank in your truck. Carry the fuel from the full tnak out of the basement in 5 gallon buckets, and dump it in the tank in your truck.

There are two ways to get this job done. Easy with an expensive pump, or cheap with lots of sweat.


----------



## Ed K (Oct 24, 2003)

I did a similar transfer from a neighbor that was converting to gas. I rented a fuel grade electric pump from a rental center. I had to call around before I found a rental center that had one since many of the regular rental places didn't. Cost me about $25 if I recall.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

cow whisperer said:


> OK I'm not sure what happened, but it seems my post appears twice here..... Not sure what I did..... LOL!


I know what happpened darlin---you have two tanks!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I use a small pump made by seimer it say for water only and costs about 80 bucks but works fine. NEVER EVER ALLOW IT TO RUN DRY it will ruin it in 15 seconds.
Here is how you do it BUY clear plastic hose so you can see what you are doing. and attach it to the hose ends.5/8 will do but 3/4 Inside diameter is LOTS better. Place the pump as low and as near the tank as you can .Suck the fuel thru the hose till its 3 feet or more past the pump turn pumpon andpuoit int what ever tank you are going to use .
You may be able to get away with just siphoning the fuel and carrying it.
Again use use clear hose but go up a size 1 inch inside diameter is much to be prefered and have 3 carrying fuel cans ofat least 5 gallon size. Dont for get a large funnel to help dump into.
I siphion and carry 2 or 300 gallons in less than a hour when things go right it depends on your carry distance and obstacles . A Vice grip on the hose makes a good valve.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

How far are you trying to pump it?
We once bumped a fuel tank stand that was full of diesel, and the stand collapsed. I fit a tire valve on the top cap, and used air pressure to pump the fuel out. Most tanks aren't built for much pressure, but two or three pounds would pump it to the equipment fuel tanks.
If you have an air compressor???? Just be careful!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

littlejoe said:


> How far are you trying to pump it?
> We once bumped a fuel tank stand that was full of diesel, and the stand collapsed. I fit a tire valve on the top cap, and used air pressure to pump the fuel out. Most tanks aren't built for much pressure, but two or three pounds would pump it to the equipment fuel tanks.
> If you have an air compressor???? Just be careful!


Bingo!! you can start a siphon hose this way into 5 gal buckets


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

We did this last year, bought a hand cranking fuel pump from the farm store. Took a lot of cranking but we managed to get a whole winter's supplemental fuel oil (burn wood mostly) Saved us a bunch of money


----------

